# Star Wars: Battlefront II problem! [RESOLVED]



## DrunkenSin (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey all, I was wondering could help me with the problem I'm having with my Battlefront II game. The game installed on my computer just fine and it plays fine, but that's the problem. After playing like one mission or one multiplayer game, Battlefront II ends up just closing/crashing on its own, and when I try to start the game again, it brings up the loading screen but ends up closing down again. The only way I can play the game again is if I restart the computer, but I don't really want to restart it game after game. 

I did the computer analyze and it said my computer passed all the tests, but still the game crashes down on me. Is it possible that I picked up a faulty game? Or did I not download something? I would really appreciate the help!

:wave:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Star Wars: Battlefront II problem!*

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## DrunkenSin (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Star Wars: Battlefront II problem!*

Step 1: 


Step 2:
I do that and it STILL craps out on me.

Step 3:



Other than Steam, AIM, FireFox and the usual crap that normally starts up, I always have ZoneAlarm, MicroTrend Spyware, XoftSpy and etc closed before I play ANY games.

Step 4:
*points to Step 1's picture*
Notice the DirectX 9.0?

Step 5:
Done and done, still nada.

Step 6:
Patch couldn't be found on the main website, but I managed to find a patch for it on FilePlanet.com. Even after installing the patch, the game continues to **** out.

Step 7:
I take care of my games, thank you. If the game wasn't working because of a scratch, I wouldn't have made this thread now would I?

Step 8:
Oh trust me, I reinstalled this game 3~4 times already.

Step 9:


----------



## DrunkenSin (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Star Wars: Battlefront II problem!*

Problem solved. I took a glance of the Troubleshoot a little more and noticed that my Radeon X700 Pro is not compatible with Star Wars.


----------

